# Real World Load Performance



## StatesRights (May 13, 2009)

Here's a good link to an article from Tacticle Life magazine by Massad Ayoob using real life data from real gunfights, not ballistic gel. Very good reading.
http://www.tactical-life.com/online/exclusives/defense-loads-of-choice-the-word-from-the-street/?hp=exclusives_title


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you!
That's very useful information.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Thank you!
> That's very useful information.


+1. Good info. :smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I second Steve's motion.

Thanks

tumbleweed


----------



## jump15vc (Feb 24, 2009)

cool article


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Good article!! I always associated the over penetration (subsequently less stopping power in my own mind) of a 9mm with a 124 gr round. Thought the 147 gr would help carry more mass and stopping power, but it seems like the article supports the 124 gr.

Very interesting information. I just picked up some Federal Hi Shok 147 gr. for my 9mm. It was law inforcement overstock.

Any feedback on this round from the gurus???

Thanks

Mike


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

jdeere9750 said:


> +1. Good info. :smt023


I was doing a little reading in a book that I bought the other night, and began reading something that sounded very familiar. This article is actually an excerpt from "The Gun Digest Book of Concealed Carry" by Ayoob. There's a lot of photos of the various bullets that he is describing that go along with the reading. Great book so far.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Gu...ed-Carry-Weapons/Massad-Ayoob/e/9780896896116


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Knowledge is power - thanks for the info


----------

